# Carbon Fiber Frame vs. Aluminum Frame



## skives19 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking to purchase my first road bike this spring and wondering your guys' thoughts on whether to go carbon fiber or aluminum for the frame? I know there's a big price difference but as a beginner which should I go for? I've been in store and felt the weight difference.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Here's years worth of reading that will answer all your questions.

Search: Type: Posts; Keyword(s): Carbon, "vs.", Aluminum


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

or simply Google "carbon vs. aluminum". When you get to the end of the 16,900,000 results, then do it again - thee will have increased by about 1,000,000.

This is one of those topics where you can get any answer you want.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

Could always get a mixed frameset - Aluminum and Carbon.

The biggest question is what your budget is?
If you cannot afford a carbon frame of your choosing then opt for Aluminum.

What particular questions do you have that can be answered multiple ways ?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

This seems like a really good thread for a *Love Commander* prediction:
How many will say Al
How many will say C
How many will ignore the question and point to either steel or Ti being better than either Al or C
and finally How many will opt to get join the inevitable diversion asking the question, _does Trek make a good bike?_


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

- pick a price range

- test-ride all the bikes you can in your price range. Make the rides as long as the shop will let you get away with.

-buy the bike that feels best to you, regardless of its frame material.

_____________

to put it another way: it doesn't really matter much.


----------



## skives19 (Jan 17, 2015)

JCavilia said:


> - pick a price range
> 
> - test-ride all the bikes you can in your price range. Make the rides as long as the shop will let you get away with.
> 
> ...



ok thanks for your input. Out f curiosity what's the difference in weight between the two? I don't see where manufacturers say the weight of the bikes.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

skives19 said:


> ok thanks for your input. Out f curiosity what's the difference in weight between the two? I don't see where manufacturers say the weight of the bikes.


Difference in weight is impossible to tell. An aluminum frame could weight less than carbon depending on how they're designed and made.


----------



## trailrnr (May 14, 2007)

skives19 said:


> ok thanks for your input. Out f curiosity what's the difference in weight between the two? I don't see where manufacturers say the weight of the bikes.


Without belaboring the issue with "it depends", typically a couple of pounds or so. Weight of the bike matters less than other factors, such as power transfer, imho....


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

skives19 said:


> Looking to purchase my first road bike this spring and wondering your guys' thoughts on whether to go carbon fiber or aluminum for the frame? I know there's a big price difference but as a beginner which should I go for? I've been in store and felt the weight difference.


Depends on budget and use. For the most part factors in favor of aluminum would be budget and/or decision to use bike for crit racing. Other than that there's more available in carbon and bike manufacturers are putting more of their effort here.

Focusing on weight can be a big mistake. At most you're talking two pounds and not the most significant factor. Focus more on fit, geometry and ride quality. You might also wish to take a look at steel or titanium which can offer a very comfortable and pliant ride.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Good aluminum beats cheap carbon too.


----------



## skives19 (Jan 17, 2015)

Trek_5200 said:


> Depends on budget and use. For the most part factors in favor of aluminum would be budget and/or decision to use bike for crit racing. Other than that there's more available in carbon and bike manufacturers are putting more of their effort here.Focusing on weight can be a big mistake. At most you're talking two pounds and not the most significant factor. Focus more on fit, geometry and ride quality. You might also wish to take a look at steel or titanium which can offer a very comfortable and pliant ride.


Thanks for all the input. I like to hear every ones opinions.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

If money isn't a factor then you can get whatever floats your boat. Aluminum is generally cheapest at the entry level, say 1K. It doesn't make it bad, the Cannondale CAAD 10 is aluminum and one of the most commonly raced bikes. Budget, how are you going to use it, what feels right, budget, budget, budget.... That's what will dictate what you do mostly.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

CF, are you nuts?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

skives19 said:


> ok thanks for your input. Out f curiosity what's the difference in weight between the two? I don't see where manufacturers say the weight of the bikes.


The manufacturers often do say the weight, though not always accurately. But keep in mind that the frame represents only a minority (25% maybe?) of the total bike weight. Most of the weight is in the wheels and other components. There are big differences in component weights, and the lighter ones are more expensive.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

trailrnr said:


> Without belaboring the issue with "it depends", typically a couple of pounds or so.


Seriously? So the aluminum frame that might weigh 2.5-3 lbs. in a higher end bike is 2 lbs. heavier than a CF frame? Have you done that math?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Unless you like spending money "just cuz", I think intended uses matters most. 

Why? Alu frames are light, stiff and relatively inexpensive, so if you're racing, all attributes are pluses, along with replaceable if crashed. CF is as well, but at greater cost.

OTOH, if you're wanting a bike that (generally speaking) quells road buzz a bit better for longer rides on less than stellar roads, CF might be the better choice. 

I'll temper that with... a lot depends on tire size/ construction and tailoring pressures to total rider weight. Taking these steps will equalize ride quality of the two materials, IMO. 

Re: bike weight? I wouldn't fixate on that. As someone mentioned, a couple of pounds either way doesn't matter as much as the 'motor' (the rider).


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

As a new rider myself, I would say, set your budget , buy a bike and ride. Can you have a blast riding on a $700 bike, YES. Can you have a blast riding a $12000 bike, yup. I opted for a Trek 2.1 , I am an avid Mountain bike rider and knew I like riding but didn't know how involved I would get with road, but I wanted a little more than a basic beginner bike. Even a $700 bike can work fine for a while if you get completely serious. 

With the that all said, buy what you can afford, buy what you can afford to lose if you decide riding is not for you and end up selling it at 1/2 price , and finally buy what you think will last you a while.


----------



## skives19 (Jan 17, 2015)

Terrasmak said:


> As a new rider myself, I would say, set your budget , buy a bike and ride. Can you have a blast riding on a $700 bike, YES. Can you have a blast riding a $12000 bike, yup. I opted for a Trek 2.1 , I am an avid Mountain bike rider and knew I like riding but didn't know how involved I would get with road, but I wanted a little more than a basic beginner bike. Even a $700 bike can work fine for a while if you get completely serious.
> 
> With the that all said, buy what you can afford, buy what you can afford to lose if you decide riding is not for you and end up selling it at 1/2 price , and finally buy what you think will last you a while.



thanks looking at the specialized Allez.


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

skives19 said:


> thanks looking at the specialized Allez.


Great choice! When I was looking for an entry level bike it came down to that one and a Felt. The Felt probably won out due to the dealer being so close to my home.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Here you go... a 14.75lb Alum frame bike.
Cannondale CAAD 5 

The frame is just a piece of the puzzle. Go into your bike shop and feel the weight of any entry level carbon bike. It's going to weigh 18-20lbs.


----------



## skives19 (Jan 17, 2015)

tlg said:


> Here you go... a 14.75lb Alum frame bike.
> Cannondale CAAD 5
> 
> The frame is just a piece of the puzzle. Go into your bike shop and feel the weight of any entry level carbon bike. It's going to weigh 18-20lbs.


We did that yesterday. definatley felt the difference but I know i should go with a 1k or less bike to start out. What are your guys' thoughts on the Specialized Allez vs. Allex Sport for the $200 difference in price?


----------



## trailrnr (May 14, 2007)

skives19 said:


> We did that yesterday. definatley felt the difference but I know i should go with a 1k or less bike to start out. What are your guys' thoughts on the Specialized Allez vs. Allex Sport for the $200 difference in price?


I don't know who advised that you should cap your purchase to $1K for your first bike. Seems to me like an arbitrary figure. Establish a budget, and buy the most bike you can afford. If you are buying new, rather than used (and there are some really nice used bikes out there in your price range) it will depreciate initially. Oh, and never buy a bike you haven't ridden. It needs to fit you. Plan on the bike lasting you a while, rather than thinking you will upgrade in the near future


----------



## skives19 (Jan 17, 2015)

trailrnr said:


> I don't know who advised that you should cap your purchase to $1K for your first bike. Seems to me like an arbitrary figure. Establish a budget, and buy the most bike you can afford. If you are buying new, rather than used (and there are some really nice used bikes out there in your price range) it will depreciate initially. Oh, and never buy a bike you haven't ridden. It needs to fit you. Plan on the bike lasting you a while, rather than thinking you will upgrade in the near future


1k and under is what I want to spend since I am buying for my wife and I. I only have one LBS and they only sell specialized bikes. They use to sell Treks a long time ago. I bought a trek 970 like 15 or more years ago that is what I use to this day. I don't know much about bikes so I think new and from my LBS is the best choice and they will service it for free for life and I'll get a warranty on the frame.


----------



## trailrnr (May 14, 2007)

Sounds like you have thought this out, and have a great plan. I agree with the wisdom of buying from your LBS. Nothing wrong with Specialized. They are as good as any other bike manuf out there. I applaud getting a bike for your wife too. Riding with my wife is one of the things that keeps me going at times. That way, you can set some mutual goals and work towards achieving some milestones (first century?) together!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Terrasmak said:


> As a new rider myself, I would say, set your budget , buy a bike and ride. Can you have a blast riding on a $700 bike, YES. Can you have a blast riding a $12000 bike, yup. I opted for a Trek 2.1 , I am an avid Mountain bike rider and knew I like riding but didn't know how involved I would get with road, but I wanted a little more than a basic beginner bike. *Even a $700 bike can work fine for a while if you get completely serious.
> 
> With the that all said, buy what you can afford, buy what you can afford to lose if you decide riding is not for you and end up selling it at 1/2 price , and finally buy what you think will last you a while*.


Such great advice for a beginner rider. Pretty much the approach I took with my first bike. Trying to explain to my wife that spending ~$700 on a bike to see if I would like riding was a tough sell, but eventually the argument of riding something decent to better gauge my interest made sense. In the three years or so of riding my Cannondale Bad Boy, I've certainly gained plenty of experience and appreciation for riding, which lead me to upgrade my bike...



skives19 said:


> thanks looking at the specialized Allez.


...to this. I researched, consulted and agonized this decision, primarily over Al vs C and ultimately went with the Allez Expert. Previously I had considered a Roubaix and a Tarmac. I felt I was in decent enough shape still (read; body not completely falling apart yet) to be able to ride a somewhat aggressive frame and the idea of another Al bike (after my first big crash) along with a kick-ass component group was very appealing. The Allez fit that bill _for me_. That's the most important thing, what works for you.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

skives19 said:


> We did that yesterday. definatley felt the difference but I know i should go with a 1k or less bike to start out. What are your guys' thoughts on the Specialized Allez vs. Allex Sport for the $200 difference in price?


In your price range, Alum is the way to go. You'll get more bang for your buck over carbon. I don't even think you could get carbon under $1k.

I would choose the Allez Sport over the Allez. The Sport is 9sp. The Allez is 8sp


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Terrasmak's advise is real good advice! I started A year ago and with a mtb. Fell in love and knew it. so set my budget and went from $500 to 2k and some change!Ended up spending 2k on a cervelo S5 which is an aggressive geo race bike in carbon. Found that that bike made me really want to ride. Also knew that if the bike did not call my name it would quickly turn into a very expensive dust collector! Also as was mentioned here go ride as many as you can to know want. When you ride the one you want you will know it for sure!

Bill 
BTW: This is a GREAT time to shop local. Ask about last year leftovers. That's how I got the quality bikes I got.


----------



## SlippedChain (Nov 4, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Seriously? So the aluminum frame that might weigh 2.5-3 lbs. in a higher end bike is 2 lbs. heavier than a CF frame? Have you done that math?


Completely agree. It should be a ride issue more than a weight one. I ride a CAAD 10 3 (60cm) and don't think you will find a much lighter bike for the 2k I paid for it.

Kind of a six of one thing as far as I am concerned and as you accurately point out, the difference in frame weight is going to be minimal if there is any at the alum vs carbon price points.


----------

